# Carbon and Peat Question!



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Please use the search button "Activated Carbon" and do some quick reading, the use of carbon in planted tanks has come up a few times.

Regarding the peat vs carbon, I think that you are right, fresh activated carbon would probably filter out humic acids... not sure though.


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

So you brought up several different issues here. 

1. THe main reason not to use carbon in a planted tank is that it removes a lot of trace elements and ferts that you want in the tank. However, if you dose on a daily basis and monitor you daily levels, then there should be no problem there.

2. i'm not sure exactly how activated carbon relates to a "crystal clear" tank. It really depends on what exaclty is fouling up your water. If it is chemical (such as medications of dyes for some reason) then activated carbon is the way to go. However this only needs to be temporary until the water clears up. Then simply remove the carbon. If the tank is cloudy becomes of suspended particles then i dont' think the carbon will do anything. Water changes are always a good remedy but in the case of particles a diatom filter may alson be a good idea.


I was sure there was more i wanted to write but my brain is simply nmot functyioing right now so i'm off to bed. Good luck. The best thing about activated carbon is that it's re;atively cheap. So try it if you want to and judge for yourself. i never use it in planted tanks i unless i i'm using it to remove meds. 

FB


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 12, 2004)

Ahhh yes the peat moss issue

I actually dont think the activated carbon will remove the acids from your peat moss (no disrespect intended wasserpest). I doubt your pH will be affected at all but this is simply a hunch. If you do decided to go with activated carbon (which i wouldn't particularly recommend unless you have reasons to) then simply monitor your pH. If it does change, it will probably be gradual as the carbon does it's work. Your fish will certainly not suffer from this experiment so just try it.

ok i think that is all
FB


----------



## scalare altum (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys.

-Joel


----------



## scalare altum (Apr 5, 2004)

I have pretty much all root feeder plants, if added carbon would that affect them?

-Joel


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I'M a big fan of the uses of peat and carbon in tanks . the carbon will remove the tea color from peat moss.ive been adding one qt. per 25 gals. (moss) for years and just have great things to say about it. and as to carbon affecting your rooted plants .. ive never had problem with it :


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The best way to get crystal clear water is through good tank maintenance habits... do not overstock, overfeed and do regular water changes. Especially in planted tanks, if there is any cloud to your water at all you are breaking one of these rules and carbon isnt the answer... 

Carbon use is for Plastic plants and goldfish bowls... :wink:


----------

